# incrementador/decrementador



## catllar (May 3, 2008)

Hola,

Antes de nada, gracias por este foro.

tengo que hacer un incrementador/decrementador con una entrada de 8 bits, pero solo puedo usar puertas logicas y bloques conbinacionales y secuenciales con entrada y salida de 4 bits.

intentaba coger los 4 bits de menos peso y mas peso y tratarlos por separado con dos sumadores y mediante dos multiplexores decidir si incrementamos o decrementamos, esto se va guardando en un registro, pero este registro solo puede contener biestables tipo D. cuando el contador llega a 255 tiene que ponerse a cero igual qeu cuando llega a 0 pasar a 255.

la tabla de la verdad cumple que:

ini     I/D   CLK    s+
1       x        x         0
0      0                   s+1 si s< 255; 0 si s=255
0      1                   s-1 si s>0; 255 si s=0

CLK en flanco ascendente

Seguro que es de lo mas básico, pero yo estoy empezando y no lo es tanto para mi.

Espero vuestra ayuda y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## darck_khronos (May 3, 2008)

no se si te sirva pero podrias conectar dos compuertas 74ls193 en cascada asi te saldiran tus 8 bits ademas de que solo tendrias que maniobrar con el Up/Down


----------



## catllar (May 4, 2008)

Gracias, lo que pasa es que solo puedo usar puertas logicas, bloques secuenciales y combinacionales basicos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2008)

Este es el tipo de circuito que tenes que implementar, es de 3 bits por simplicidad pero fijate que podes seguir en cascada con la cantidad de etapas que quieras.
http://www.eelab.usyd.edu.au/digital_tutorial/part2/counter07.html


----------



## darck_khronos (May 4, 2008)

podrias basarte en su diagrama ya que en si es un Flip Flop en Mod 16


----------

